# Free/Opensource Blu-Ray Player for Windows 7?



## Limes

Anyone know of one? Currently VLC, K-Lite don't have the ability to run it, and I don't want to be stuck with PowerDVD or something of equal crapness.


----------



## Shrimpykins

There is a way to run them through WMPC with a download IIRC.


----------



## TheCondor13

i'm wondering same thing man, no WMPC doesn't do it, unless there is a new codec download in the last 24 hours (since i last checked) i hope someone answers this post and we get an answer.


----------



## Stillhouse

Shun PowerDVD and get Arcsoft TotalMedia Theatre 3. I cannot recommend it enough, it is leaps and bounds better in my experience.


----------



## DiNet

Splash Lite
http://www.mirillis.com/splash.html

Light player, built in codecs, hardware acceleration/software ability.


----------



## stumped

Ok, to play blu-rays w/ menu w/ a player other than the ones that cost = impossible right now. To play blu-ray files (.m2ts) = violation of DMCA because you have to decrypt the AACS encryption. So right now, the discussion opf how to is a violation of OCN's TOS.

Also, codecs don't decrypt things. Application decrypt things so codecs are not the answer here.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
Ok, to play blu-rays w/ menu w/ a player other than the ones that cost = impossible right now. To play blu-ray files (.m2ts) = violation of DMCA because you have to decrypt the AACS encryption. So right now, the discussion opf how to is a violation of OCN's TOS.

Also, codecs don't decrypt things. Application decrypt things so codecs are not the answer here.

That discussion never happened. As far as anyone knows in this thread the discussion is relevant to actual blu-rays only. No one said anything about playing a ripped blu-ray.

I know for a fact I have played blu-rays through WMPC though from the disk. I don't remember if I was able to use the menu though and I can't recall exactly how I did it. I had just re-installed Windows and I couldn't find my blu-ray player stuff since it came with PowerDvD and I didn't want to buy a program to play all my BR's. Wish I could recall how to do it... I had to download some type of patch or something though.


----------



## DiNet

glad i'm not self concuss


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins* 
That discussion never happened. As far as anyone knows in this thread the discussion is relevant to actual blu-rays only. No one said anything about playing a ripped blu-ray.

I know for a fact I have played blu-rays through WMPC though from the disk. I don't remember if I was able to use the menu though and I can't recall exactly how I did it. I had just re-installed Windows and I couldn't find my blu-ray player stuff since it came with PowerDvD and I didn't want to buy a program to play all my BR's. Wish I could recall how to do it... I had to download some type of patch or something though.

i'm not talking about ripped blu-rays. I know how to do exactly what the OP is asking, but i can't discuss it as the discussion of it involves decrypting the AACS encryption of the blu-ray which violated DMCA.

The "patch" you're referring to is the part the disables the AACS (and i remember the thread where you were asking about how you were able to play blu-ray content w/ WMP and didn't know how you were able to).

But nowhere in my post did i mention anything about "ripped" discs. I was only talking about the 2 different ways you could play blu-ray content from the disc itself.


----------



## dandv

MPlayer is opens source, runs on Linux and Windows, and is getting there in terms of Blu-Ray playback. For now, they say it can play decrypted Blu-Ray content, but I haven't been able to get it to play a Shrek BD on my Dell Inspiron N5010 laptop.

http://www.mplayerhq.hu


----------



## Z Overlord

This thread is relevant to my interests.


----------



## Will76

There is no free Blu Ray Applications or Software that can enable you to play Blu Rays for free. If there were the company making it and distributing it would most certainly be squashed by Sony. Blu Ray is their baby and so you must pay to play blu ray because every time you do Sony likes to make sure that they get their royalties from the purchase.


----------



## Paladin Goo

VLC.


----------



## easonjoy01

ufusoft blu-ray player is current the best and easy-to-use player for Blu-ray and video files, it helps me enjoy any Blu-ray disc, Blu-ray folder, ISO files and popular video files on windows 7 and windows 8 pc or laptops.


----------



## yuyusang

For free playing blu-ray discs, there are many tools like DAPlayer, VLC Player, Freemith, etc, but how to, hope this blu-ray player software site can help you.


----------



## Fancyly

Is there anyone could tell me what is Blu Ray Player for PC?


----------

